# new micro-crab



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

found this in another forum you guys might find interesting.

http://translate.google.com/transla...ml&prev=/search?q=Limnopilos+naiyanetri&hl=en


let's see if Frank's or other invert shops will carry these. If we show enough interest I guess.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that's tiny.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

hohoho interesting

me wants


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

That is awesome. Thank you for posting, Mistergreen. Hopefully they breed relatively easily in freshwater. I know I'd be interested.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

7.99 euro for each..
So that'll be ~$16 each for us.

they would be great in my shrimp and Boraras tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dang, i want one, u think they would crawl out like other crabs?


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

wow those are tiny 1 cm! i also wonder how well they breed captive


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW I so want that!!! Arakkis should import some and sell them:hihi:


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

hmmm they crazy. i want them now. >_<


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

you may have someone selling some here soon. i got sent that site the other day and they were talking about ordering some. you might not have to wait very long. they look really cool.


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

did the web says it's from thailand? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

chikit2370 said:


> did the web says it's from thailand? I've never heard of it before.


you should check out the bangkok Cha tu Chak market to see if they're there.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you for the link, amazing little animals!


----------



## airriick (Sep 20, 2008)

tsk i want one D:


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Oh, why thank you mistergreen, for posting yet another shiny creature I must have and spend money on. Terrible. My wallet hates you.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

i know. $16 for a creature less than a centimeter.. I honestly don't know if it's worth it.
Sounds like they'll breed pretty easily since they'll tolerate a wide variety of environment.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

here are some more info and pictures i found searching up this thing.

http://www.aquarium-glaser.de/en/fish_details.php?product_id=1068&lang=en

http://209.85.171.104/translate_c?h...hs=htr&usg=ALkJrhjGd4C8IfvDfCZBSqv_JPtY69tCKA


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> you should check out the bangkok Cha tu Chak market to see if they're there.


I check there when ever there's time to go there, but I've never seen or heard of such a thing.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> i know. $16 for a creature less than a centimeter.. I honestly don't know if it's worth it.
> Sounds like they'll breed pretty easily since they'll tolerate a wide variety of environment.


hahaha Sulawesi shrimps cost much more and are not much bigger.....

kidding aside, I wonder if fish eat these


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

You know how it is with fish...If it fits in their mouth or they can tear it apart it's chow....


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I agree with bill... Most fish would probably make an expensive snack out of this crab!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

cool...if anyone gets a way to buy them I want them


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

southerndesert said:


> You know how it is with fish...If it fits in their mouth or they can tear it apart it's chow....


then it'd go perfect with my boraras


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

ill give them 7 years to show up in every LFS around. Once theyre selectively bred enough that they have some really neat colors (woah... i just said neat. weird.) and theyll be SOOOO cool!


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've read from http://www.siamensis.org/board/6116.html that someone caught this in the Chao Praya river when they tossed the net and a log got stuck with the net while coming up. There were 2-3 on the log.

IMO i think they don't look very nice.


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

The website also says that it is not yet breedable and that the babies are like little plankton that darts around the tank and they all disappear in 1-2 days.


----------



## secondaccess (Nov 30, 2008)

Creeppy looking critter.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

I will have them sometime by the end of december, they were supposed to arrive tomorrow but due to the airports being taken over I'm going to have to wait till they whole fiasco clears up


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

oh yeah, 
Heard on the news the bangkok airport is closed down.

These crabs don't have to be 'pretty' and colorful for people to want them.. I think they're pretty cool looking but not pretty.

I hope their larvae don't need brackish water.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

the little buggers are expensive though


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sigh... the airport.
Maybe if I have a chance to go and try to catch some, I'll try.


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2004)

it has been confirmed that these do breed in freshwater aquariums without too much problem so we can all probably look forward to keeping these in the near future. i do find that they are somewhat more sinister looking than shrimp though.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Arakkis said:


> the little buggers are expensive though


Wish to share wholesale and resale values? Or approximates more or less.

I'm not in the market now, but come January... They're interesting little buggers to say the least.

-Andrew


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Currently, the only numbers I have seen are on Euro sites, and they are selling for around $16.00 each..


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd say mine would be in the $18 selling range, but my wholesaler gives live arrivial guarantee


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

well let me know when you get some....I am a sucker for inverts


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

sure np bro.. I'm just waiting for the airports to reopen


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

The airports are already in operation.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

yay.. I'll let you know when I'm able to get some shipments out


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

Will be arriving x-mas eve 12-24 =) Will have 20 available


----------



## tominator (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, you should definately keep those in quarentiene until mid January for sure, when _cough I have my tank finished cough_ they are sure to have no diseases. _Yeah, that sounds good. _


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lol dibs for 10 :icon_mrgr


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Those prices aren't too too bad. 

I bet they would sell really well in the $10 range.

Yet as always I don't have the cash to spend on them:icon_neut

Make sure to take lots of pictures.

-Andrew


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

some early pics


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah they look so cool:icon_eek:

Are they fully aquatic or do they need some land to climb onto?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ho ho ho, that's cool.

breed them and I'll buy some off you.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Woah they look so cool:icon_eek:
> 
> Are they fully aquatic or do they need some land to climb onto?


Full aquatic



mistergreen said:


> ho ho ho, that's cool.
> 
> breed them and I'll buy some off you.


 
So far no one has been able to breed them in captivity or knows how


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2004)

Arakkis said:


> So far no one has been able to breed them in captivity or knows how


Actually they have been bred in captivity by the Germans, supposedly it's no harder than breeding cherry red shrimp just slower.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

nice, well that answers that =)


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

micro crabs, excellent packing job, arrived in good condition


----------



## parkman7 (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone really want some of these, let me know. They are not very common, but I can get them (a bit cheaper than the German guys too.)


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Wht do they eat?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Any way to tell which is male or female? I'm assuming the size of the claw like most crabs...


----------



## parkman7 (Dec 28, 2008)

They eat fish/shrimp pellets same as dwarf shrimp. Not sure exactly how to sex them, maybe the claws and body size once full grown.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

I have more crabs available next week


----------



## parkman7 (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone wants these crabs I have about 20 left now, but I can get more. 

Oh, sexing them is the same as larger crabs, look under the belly the shell is folded differently, also the males have bigger claws.

Regards,
Mosiah


----------



## parkman7 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a picture I took today, to demonstrate the actual size. It is difficult to measure them, so I put a small ruler in a plastic tray.
The sizes I have now are S, M, and L. XL size is rare to find. The females begin to carry eggs at the Medium to Large size, much like dwarf shrimp.
Also, I have males and females available, I do not separate them! So you have a chance to try your hand at breeding them. I am not breeding them yet, but I will try doing so in the next few months. One female in my tank has eggs, but I could not find her when I had my camera out (guess she was camera shy:hihi.
I'll try taking some more pics later.


Regards,
Mosiah


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

That's cool but I assume you must put it in a small planted tank or else it could get lost very easily or you will never see it


----------



## parkman7 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, they are difficult to find sometimes. A small tank is sufficient usually, but if you have a bunch in a large tank you will see them. They can be a bit shy but once they are comfortable they can be seen climbing about.


----------

